# Newbie in need of support :-(



## clarajayne (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi everyone

Would you mind if I joined? I have been looking for a forum like this one for so long, but they seemed to be few and far between and not very active.

Im a Mum to two lovely children and coming up three years ago in July hubby and I decided to ttc baby no3. I foolishly thought this would happen straight away without any problem as it had with our other two children. We fell straight away and also suffered a mmc in between.

After a year I went to my GP and she referred me to the fertility clinic. I had all the routine tests done and everything for me normal, scan, bloods, xray of tubes etc. My hubby had his semen analysis done and it came back the morrphology was below average. The first consultant before I had the xray done didnt think that was the problem as only takes one sperm etc but I saw the lead consultant after my tube xray (salp) and he said that he though that was the reason and that there was nothing to indicate I had any problems. He said not to undestimate environmental factors as well. I have always had this niggling thought that the c section with my second child has caused problems. The consultant said this was highly unlikely tubes fine and no symptoms. But I keep thinking what if there is scar tissue somewhere? But then my tubes are clear?? He didnt want to do laparoscopy as he said Ive already had surgery etc and no inidcation of anything wrong. I feel I could have pushed for it but he seemed very sincere and tbh I was fed up of tests. So that was October and he were are. We havent tried for the whole nearly 3 years, a few months off here and there but I cant understand? How can we go from falling pg straight away to nothing?Do we still stand a chance? Could it be my dh?

I have lost count of the amount of friends that have had one or two babies since we started trying and whilst I really am happy for them I also feel devastatated that its not our turn. 

Anyway sorry for the essay! I just wanted to see if anybody could offer any insight or support?

Thanks
Claire x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Claire,

We also had a whole barrage of tests and still have no definitive answer to our secondary infertility.  We are now pregnant following ICSI with immunes treatment.

With concerns over your c-section and possibly scarring, is a hysteroscopy an option? They just sedate you and use a camera via your cervix to have a good look around your uterus.

Following all the usual tests, I went for immune testing to rule out everything we could.  My consultant told us that it was possible that my first pregnancy could have made me "immune" to further pregnancies and I was found to have raised natural killer cells so when I had fertility treatment, I was treated for this.  However, there is still a little controversy over immunes and whether they play that much of a role in infertility.

The other niggling issue for us was egg quality; something that could not be tested for until an embryologist tries to fertilise an egg in the lab and watches it divide.  Our embryos were not top grade so this could have been a factor .. possibly.

Has your DH been taking supplements to improve morphology?  It's worth a try.  DH had Wellman Conveption but I have heard good things about Menevit also.

My DH had fluctuating levels of abnormal forms but again we were told that this was unlikely to be a factor.  

Unfortunately, science has not come far enough to give answers to more of us in the unexplained category but I think you can still improve your chances and rule out a few other things.  There is still hope.

All the best,

Bubbs


----------



## clarajayne (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Bubbs

Thanks for your reply and congratulations on your pregnancy thats wonderful!

I had a hysteroscopy though no sedation! But have to say my last smear was worse! Nothing wrong found at all, could they have seen anything with that? They did it because they thought I had a polyp but nothing there. 

My fsh was fine but not sure re actual egg quality? I feel like my body doesnt know how to get pregnant anymore, like its given up? Im only 36 and when we started ttc baby number 3 was only 33 so not that old really??

Im at a loss completely I just dont know whats going on. Dh is taking a general multi vitamin but will look into something to improve sperm quality.

Thanks again
Claire x


----------



## littleprincess (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi to both of you,
I can understand your frustration Clarajayne- we too have had nearly 3 years ttc #2 with added heartbreak of 3 miscarriages.
Am now having investigations done for recurrent miscarriage- I've been at a complete and utter loss to understand how I fell so quickly with #1 - one of those annoying people who wasn't majorly trying/ taking supplements or anything!
All I can say is keep asking questions/ researching issues yourself and trusting your gut instinct. It's a really up and down time- I go from being 100% behind going for tests/ taking supplements/ having acupuncture etc... to just feeling like throwing the towel in because of the constant ttc (and stay pregnant) rollercoaster. I'm so thankful to have our daughter and sometimes feel a bit guilty 'moaning' about all the problems trying to give her a sibling but equally I don't want to just give up.  I feel like I have been through the whole second (and third!) pregnancies of family and friends now and have actually reached a stage where I'm prepared for this and it's only if baby is due at same time as one I've lost that I've had a real twinge of jealousy. 

Bubblicious- If you don't mind me asking (and hi-jacking post) I'm really interested in what your consultant said about your body becoming immune to pregnancy after the first. I had such a problem free first pregnancy (even midwife made a joke about it) that I'm struggling to deal with how I can just be rejecting pregnancy now. From my own reading, I've been thinking either problem's age related (egg quality and irregular ovulation/ low progesterone) or immune based, though reluctant to accept this initially as couldn't understand how it would have worked first time?
Anyway, had first round of bloods back this week which showed 'borderline' isssue with anticardiolipin (think this is related to immune issues?) Have looked up and treatment, if offered next time (thinking positive   is aspirin/ heparin or similar- Have you been prescribed something like this? Also, before I even had the tests, the acupuncturist said straight away that looking at stage of pregnancy, especially with first 2, when I lost them was probably an immune issue- she also thinks because I work with children that my immune system is working on overdrive to reject any 'foreign' body that comes its way. 
Really hope that one day if ever unlucky enough to get serious disease that my immune system works this 'well' then!


Sorry again for all the questions!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Littleprincess,

I was treated with steroids (Dexamethasone then Prednisolone) as well as IVIG to confuse my immunes system.  I am now on baby Aspirin and (anti-clotting) Clexane even though I have not been diagnosed with any clotting issues.  I was also on progesterone until 24 weeks as a matter of normal protocol for my clinic. Like you, we got pregnant first time quite easily and it was incident-free with the exception of me developing PUPPPS later on which was an allergy rash brought on by my reaction to DS's male DNA.  Whilst ttc #2, I also developed hives.  Both of these things made me wonder about my immunes.

I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## littleprincess (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information- will investigate a little further. Just want to tried and be armed with as much as I can for next time! Hope this pregnany is going well for you- good luck!


----------

